# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Holacanthus isabelita

## Pedro Manuel Tavares

_Holacanthus isabelita_

Família:Pomacanthidae
Alimentação: Omnívoro
Tamanho máximo em adulto:45 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 450 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 2
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 1

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Um dos meu peixes preferidos, que tamanho tem? e qual o tamanho do aquário?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Um dos meu peixes preferidos, que tamanho tem? e qual o tamanho do aquário?


Tenho-o há seis meses mede mais ou menos 15 cm e o aqua tem 450 litros,talvez um pouco apertado para o futuro,mas pode ser a razão para arranjar um aqua maior :yb624:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sim no mínimo esse bicharoco atinge 40 cm eh eh, mas merece de facto um aquário maior...1000 litros era exelente.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Família:Pomacanthidae
Alimentação: Omnívoro
Tamanho máximo em adulto:45 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 450 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 2
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 1

----------

